# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  وتبقي فلسطين..شعر:عبدالمجيد فرغلي-شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر رحمه الله

## عمادالدين

وتبقي فلسطين-للشاعر:عبدالمجيد فرغلي -شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر رحمة الله 



وتبقي فلسطين 


من ملحمة شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر- عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد – نداء من القدس في المقطع رقم 31 ……جاء العنوان:……………وتبقي فلسطين……………………..
وتبقي فلسطين أرض الاباء..قوية بأس ولن تفصدا
دم العز فيها ليوم الخلود .. فلسطين تحبط كيد العدي
وترفع هامتها للسماء .. كنسر الفضاء فما قيدا
وتصدح في أذن الدهر لحنا ..يسبح رب السما محمدا
ستزهر أغصانها من جديد .. لها الله من مجدها جددا
ربيع الشباب لها عائد .. كما عاد شعب فدي واقتدي
ستنبض خضرتها بالحياه .. رياضا وزرعا نما أعودا
ولو كل جبار حوي جاره .. كما حوت مصر مابددا
وشاردة الضأن في بيدها .. يمد لها الذئب ناب الردي
فيا جيرة من بني يعرب .. فلسطين مدوا اليها اليدا
وكونوا حماة لأرض لها … تصن أرضها وتوقي أعتدا
ففي ضفة غرب أردنها .. وقلقيليا وجنين الفدي
اذا الصوت صاح قويا فديت .. أجاب الصدي الصوت أو رددا
وعرف الفداء لدي زهرة … اذا ذبلت فاح منها اشتدا
شذا عبقا ضاع من غصنه … اذا شجر للفدي استولدا
فان يمض والد نسل شهيدا ..فمولوده امتد يحي امتدا
وان غاب حرف النداء كيا ..أو الهمزه امتد باقي الندا
كقولك رب استمع دعوتي .. ابي لي فاستغفرون اوحدا

والمقطع طويل نكتفي منه بهذا القدر وهو ضمن محلمة نداء من القدس والمحتويه علي ثمانون مقطع وحوالي 2580 بيتا شعريا وهي من شعر المعارضات عارض فيها الشيخ الشاعر الكبير علي محمود صه في قصيدته فلسطين



المقطع الثاني عشر من ذات الملحمه تحت عنوان……..لنا بأسنا في صراع العداة………………………………..

لنا بأسنا في صراع العداه .. لحق فديناه أن يجحدا
هو السحق للمعتدين الطغاه .. ومن حددوا الناب والمبردا
سنقضي علي عصبة الظالمين .. وان جاوز الظالمون المدي
فما هم أناسا ولكن قرودا .. خنازير أصل اضلوا الهدي
يهود صهاينة من شعوب .. جفتهم قلي ودما مفسدا
رقاع ملفقة في ثياب .. وشذاذ أرض نأوا مبعدا
أقاموا لمستوطنات الفناء .. طوتهم جميعا غدت ملحدا
يموتون في أقبيات الحصون .. وصرعي المنازل لن تصمدا
وكيف تقام علي ارض غير .. ويبغي لها بعد أن تقعدا؟
ومن يبني بيت علي أرض غير .. يهد بلا عوض يؤتدي
وذلك مابنوة اليهود .. ولو كهربوه أمام الفدي
سيلقي الدمار علي أرضنا … ويذهب ماشيدوه سدي




وفيذات الملحمه المقطع72…………………..تحت عنوان سلاما أيا قدس………………. قال الشيخ رحمة الله تعالي :
سلاما أيا قدس بعد النضال … وبعد انتصار يبل الصدي
لئن دمر الدور منا الأثيم .. وأضرم فيها اللظي الأوقدا
ومأحرز النصر في صنعه ..بل الخزي والعار والمفتدا
وصب علي الزيت حقدا ونارا .. فشب سعيرا لظي أحصدا
وأوثق عير السلام بقيد …وأطلق منا رياح الفدي
سنسقية مر الكري مرعبا …وكأن أمر الذي سهدا
بأحزمة النسف في دوره ..وفي الحرب سوف نذيق الردي
والمشهد طويل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا نكتفي منه بهذا القدر


ومن ابياته في ذات الملحمه نداء من القدس المطع الاول…………………اعتداء جاوز المدي……………………
أخي صار حقا علينا الفدي..وحق الجهاد لقهر العدي
فقد جاوزوا الحد في جورهم..وفي ظلمهم قد تعدوا المدي
: أتوا بالذي فاق حد الخيال..مذابح قتل وجرم اعتدا
واني الملبي ندائك سعيا..أخي يا ابن أمي شقيق الفدي
وحق لنا أن نبيع الحياة..لباري الأنام فداء غدا
ونكتب مجد العروبة نورا..وتيجان نصروأن نصعدا
: وتبقي لنا القدس درة تاج..لمجد العروبة لن تفقدا
: فكم حاول الغاصب المعتدي..يدوس المرؤة حين اعتدي
: ومن خلفة الف دبابه..وطياره فوقها تغتدي
: صواريخها جمرات اللظي..تشب علي شعب قدس مدي
وتلك الحجارة فيها المنون..وفيها الردي لبغاه الردي
: كطير أبابيل تغزو الفضاء..ولم يك طيارها الحدا
رصاص الحجارة في كفنا ..يروع صاروخ كيد العدي
: ولو ملاؤا الارض والجو نارا..بأسلحة الفتك لن نرعدا


فلسطين بالدم بالروح
هو المقطع رقم 47من ذات الملحمه 

فلسطين بالروح ثم الدماء .. ستفدي ببذل الفدي والندي
نجود كراما لها بالحياة .. وما في العروق سري منجدا
ونسقي العداة عذاب الحميم ..مفجرة نارة موقدا
بما ظلموا وبما أجرموا .. بحق فلسطين ظلم المدي 
بحق العروبة وبما أجرموا .. وأوات بنيها وقدس الندا
ومن عصبة الغدر ضد الأباه .. أبادوا وأسرو غدوا حشدا


والمقطع طويل نكتفي منه بهذا القدر 

وفي المقطع 48 بعنوان : رجفه الطبيعه..
وقد قطعوا غصن طير السلام .. وطير الربي فر أو سهدا
أما قطعوا اللحن من دوحه .. فمن غصنه الطير ما غردا ؟
أحس الفجيعة تدمي الفؤاد .. وتعتصر الكبد الأمردا
فجيعة شعب علي أرضه.. به الخصم نكل أو شردا
وللقدس أخرس طير الأذان .. فما صاح في الفجر أو غردا

والمقطع طويل جدااااااااااااااااااا


وفي المقطع 51 بعنوان سنمضي الي النصر:
سنسحقهم بيد من فداء .. تدمر أطماعهم مقصدا
سنمضي الي النصر مستبسلين .. ولن نترك الجمر أن يبردا
سنردي القلاع ونغشي التلاع .. ونطوي الشراع ..وأن نفردا
ونبلغ من زحفنا شأوه .. نشق الفلا فدفدا .. فدفدا
ببحر الصراع نخوض الغمار .. ولن نقبل العار مستعبدا 

والمقطع طويل نكتفي منه بهذا القدر ورحم الله شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر:عبد المجيد فرغلي فهل تري مثل هذة الملحمة الشعرية النور في كل ارجاء الوطن العربي لتظل نبراسا للامة ونهجا للشباب وعلما ينتفع بة لكل دارس 


السيرة الذاتية ومقتطفات من أشعار شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر:عبد المجيد فرغلي -رحمه الله

</i>

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
السيرة الذاتية ومقتطفات من أشعار شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر:عبد المجيد فرغلي -رحمه الله 
عاش من 1932الي2009


تقديـــــــم 

عزيزى القارىء العربى ،،

تحية طيبة وبعد

يطيب لى أن أقدم لكـم .... من أثري الحركة

الشعرية فى الشعر العربى والذي كانت أشعارة موضع بحث اكاديمي..

الشاعـــــــــــر 

عبد المجيد فرغلى محمد رفاعى النخيلى 




شيخ شعراء اللغة العربية الفصحي ...... شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر



أولا : بيانات عن الشاعر 
الاسم / عبد المجيد فرغلى محمد رفاعى الشهير / عبد المجيد فرغلى محمد النخيلى تاريخ الميلاد : 14/1/1932م


المؤهلات العلمية : كفاءة التعليم عام 1952 – دبلوم بعثة راقى عام 1961 – ليسانس الحقوق عام 1977.

- عميد نادى أدب ثقافة صدفا التابعة لمديرية الثقافة بأسيوط من عام 1980 للآن.

- عمل مفتش تحقيقات بالتربية والتعليم من عام 1978 حتى عام 1992. 

- تم تكريمه عميد نادى أدب ثقافة صدفا من عام 1980 حتى الآن. 

- تم تكريمه فى مؤتمر ذكرى الشاعر / محمود حسن إسماعيل . وحصل على شهادة تقدير عام 1996 وميدالية

برونزية... بأسيوط. 






- تم تكريمه بجامعة أسيوط كلية الحقوق وحصل على درع الكلية.

- كرم فى مؤتمر المنيا فى مدرج كلية الآداب فى 16 أبريل عام 2001م ضمن خمسة أدباء فى محافظتى المنيا 

وأسيوط وكان يحضر المؤتمر






السيد / محافظ المنيا والأستاذ / محمد غنيم والاستاذ / السيد عيد . وقدم له درع المحافظة – وذلك لإسهامه فى إثراء

الحركة الشعرية فى أسيوط والمنيا- عارض كبار شعراء اللغة العربية الفصحى.

- توفى فى يوم الخميس الموافق 3/12/2009 ودفن بقريته مسقط رأسه.

ثانيا : مؤلفاته الشعرية 

(1) يقظة من رقاد .. عام 1955 مودع برقم 10941 / 2006. 

(2) العملاق الثائر ..عام 1959 مودع برقم 13396 / 2006 وهو من شعر الوطنية الذى أرخ فيه مع مجموعة 

أخرى من دوواينه لقضايا الأمة العربية وقد كان شعرة الوطنى موضوع رسالة ماجستير للدكتور / عبد ا لهادى يونس

صالح الذى كانت رسالة الماجستير الخاصة به عن شعراء الوطنية بأسيوط بجامعة أسيوط – كلية التربية.

(3) ديوان أشواق .. فى يونية عام 2000م مودع برقم 10705 /2006. 

(4) ملحمه الخليل إبراهيم .. فى أربعة عشر جزء.. كمسرحيات شعرية منفصله متصله منذ الخلق وحتى الرسالة

المحمدية مرورا بالرسالات السماوية .. باللغة العربية الفصحى.. بيانها كالآتى :- 

الجزء الأول : ميلاده ونشأته مودع برقم 10942 / 
2006
الجزء الثانى : صراع بين الحق والباطل مودع برقم 14632 / 2006. 

الجزء الثالث : هاجر أم العرب مودع برقم 14633 / 2006.

الجزء الرابع : أبناء إسماعيل مودع برقم 14634/2006. 

الجزء الخامس : يوسف الصديق مودع برقم 14635/2006 

الجزء السادس : داود وسليمان بن أبناء بنى إسرائيل مودع برقم 14636 / 2006 

الجزء السابع : العرب بين الفرس والروم من ذريه إبراهيم مودع برقم 

14637 /2006. 





الجزء الثامن : العدنانيون من ذرية إبراهيم مودع برقم 14638/2006.

الجزء التاسع : رسالة السيد المسيح مودع برقم 14639/2006. 

الجزء العاشر : حياة سيدنا محمد من مولده إلى بعثته مودع برقم 14640/2006 

الجزء الحادى عشر : حياة سيدنا محمد قبيل مبعثه نبينا مودع برقم 

14641 / 2006 ... إلخ الأجزاء الأربعة عشر التى تحت الطباعة وهى :-

الجزء الثانى عشر : خديجة بنت خويلد وبناء الكعبة.

الجزء الثالث عشر : زواج سيدنا محمد من خديجة .

الجزء الرابع عشر : محمد رسول الله. 

(5) ملحمه السيرة الهلالية .. مسرحية شعرية باللغة العربية الفصحى فى عدة أجزاء ادع منها:

الجزء الأول : برقم 10943 /2006 ( ميلاد الفارس ) 

الجزء الثانى والثالث : " بين عزيزة ويونس " و " التغريبه التونسية " المودع برقم 16802 فى 26/8/2008 .

الجزء الرابع والخامس : " تغريبة بنى هلال الكبرى " و " قصة تيمور لينك " والمودع برقم 16803 فى 26/8/2008 .
الجزء السادس والسابع : " معارك وإنتصارات " و " غزال فى قصر البردويل " والمودع برقم 16804 فى 26/8/2008 . 
الجزء الثامن : (حب فى قصر سعدى) والمودع برقم13381 فى 22/6/2009 .

الجزء التاسع الأخير : ( شمس تشرق ) والمودع برقم 13382/2009 

والتى تطرق لها الدكتور / عبد الوهاب أمين محمد .. أستاذ قسم اللغة العربية والفلكلور الشعبى والسير بكلية التربية

بجامعة أسيوط – والى أصبح الآن أستاذ قسم اللغة العربية بكلية التربية جامعة سوهاج فكانت فى جزء منها ضمن

كتابة المقرر على طلبه الكلية. 
(6) ديوان عودة إلى الله .. مودع برقم 10940/2006. 

(7) ديوان مسافر فى بحر عينين.. مودع برقم 10946/2006 

( مسرحية شعرية نداء من القدس باللغة العربية الفصحى مودع برقم

10945/2006 وهى من ضمن شعرة السياسى الذى كان موضوع رسالة ماجستير بجامعة الأزهر بأسيوط للباحث / حمادة عبد الصبور فهمى. . 






(9) مسرحية شعرية رابعة العدوية.. مودعة برقم 10944/2006. 

(10) القصائد العذرية فى المعارضات الشعرية .. مودع برقم 8899/2006 عارض فيها أمرئ القيس والمتنبى

وأبن الرومى وأبن الفارض والأمام البوصيرى وأحمد شوقى ومحمود حسن إسماعيل ... وشعرة فى المعارضات 

موضوع رسالة ماجستير بكلية اللغة العربية جامعة الأزهر بأسيوط للباحث / عبد الكريم عياد محمد على من الفيمان

– أسيوط وهذه المؤلفات مودعة بدار الكتب والوثائق المصرية تم إيداعها جميعا فى عام 2006.


(11) المطارحات الشعرية بين التراث والمعاصرة بينه وبين أبى نواس ..

فى ثلاث أجزاء ( حورية على الأرض – رضاب ثغر – رحيق زهر ) وهى موضوع رسالة الماجستير للباحثة / 

مرفت عبد الواحد فرغلى – بكلية اللغة العربية جامعة الأزهر بأسيوط المودع برقم 21379 فى 2/11/2006.

(12) ديوان على برج الخيال ... المودع برقم 3592/2007 فى 30/1/2007 

(13) ديوان درة فى اللهيب ... المودع برقم 3593/2007 فى 30/1/2007 

(14) ديوان العروبة وعودة فلسطين مسرحية شعرية والمودعة برقم 3594/2007فى 30/1/2007 باللغة العربية الفصحى .
(15) شروق الأندلس – مسرحية شعرية باللغة العربية الفصحى المودعة برقم 5655/2007 بتاريخ 12/3/2007 .
(16) ديوان محمد الدرة رمز الفدى المودع برقم 5652/2007 ترقيم دولى 9-4487-17-977 فى 29/4/2007 

(17) ديوان عاشقة القمر المودع برقم 5653/2007 ترقيم دولى 7-4488-17-977 فى 29/4/
2007
(1 ديوان رسائل الأشواق المودع برقم 5654/2007 ترقيم دولى 9-4490-17-977 فى 29/4/2007
(19) ديوان من وحى الطبيعة المودع برقم5645 /2008 فى 5/3/2008 

(20)ديوان عبير الذكريات المودع برقم 5646/2008 فى 5/3/2008 

(21) ديوان فى رحاب الرضوان المودع برقم 5647/2008 فى 5/3/2008 

(22) ديوان أكتوبر رمز العبور المودع برقم 5648/2008 فى 5/3/2008 

(23) ديوان من أبطال الأسلام الخالدين خلفاء وقادة ملاحم شعرية والمودع برقم 5649/2008فى 5/3/2008 
ثالثا : نشرت له أعمالا شعرية فى بعض المجلات العربية والمصرية
1 - نشرت لـه قصيدة بعنوان " جريمة العصر " فى العدد 121 الصادر فى أكتوبر عام 1987م – 1408هـ بالمجلة العربية بالسعودية ص 28 ، 29 من المجلة. 
2- نشرت له قصيدة بعنوان " عودة إلى الله " ص 57 من المجلة العربية الصادرة فى نيسان ( أبريل ) عام 1989م – 1409 هـ ص 57 من المجلة. 
3- نشرت له قصيدة فى مجلة الأزهر كلية اللغات والترجمة بعنوان " كتاب مقمر " بالعدد الأول أبريل 2002م فى نشرة أسرة أصدقاء اللغة الأردية ص 168 إلى 170.
4- نشرت له قصيدة بعنوان " قلب من ذهب " فى مجلة أخبار أسيوط فى يناير 2002م.

5- نشرت له قصيدة بعنوان " سارقة الألم " ص46 من مجلة فضاء واسع للبوح على مستوى الجمهورية مجلة الشعر إبداعات أسيوط. 





6- نشرت له قصيدة فى مجلة أخبار الأدب القاهرية فى العدد (52) الصادر فى 10 يوليه 1994م بعنوان " لعلك تدرى من أنت ؟ " ص19 من المجلة. 
7- نشرت له قصيدتان فى مجلة واحة الإبداع العدد الأول الصادر 2001 إحداهما بعنوان " هذا هو الجبل " وثانيتهما بعنوان " قلب من ذهب " من ص 17 إلى ص 21. 
8- قدمه الدكتور اللبيبى / محمد حامد الحضرى . فى مجلته السنوية 
" الحضريات " التى يودعها سنويا بدار الكتب والوثائق المصرية بأعدادها من عام 2000 حتى 2006 فى عشرة من دواوينه الشعرية. 
9- نشرت له قصيدة فى مجلة المعلم بالجماهيرية العربية الليبية بعنوان 
" حامل المصباح " العدد الرابع السنة الثانية عام 1977م ص 70 إلى 71 من المجلة. 
رابعا : عارض كبار الشعراء العربية 






فى قصائدهم وفى دواوين كاملة لأبى نواس – لأبى تمام – للمتنبى – لابن الرومى وعارض الإمام البوصيرى فى همزيته وفى ميميته – وعارض أمير الشعراء شوقى فى العديد من قصائده نهج البردة – ولد الهدى – سلو قبلى . علاوة على أكثر من ثلاثين ديوانا مخطوطة ومعده للطبع – وكل ما كتبه باللغة العربية الفصحى. 
وقبل الختام : هذا حديثى عن والدى .. الذى إن تكلم نطق شعرا وإن جاء ذكره فى مجالس الشعر لقب بشيخ شعراء اللغة العربية الفصحى ومن ثم وجب الحديث عن أبيات من أشعارة التى وردت فى قصائد ضمن دواوينه الشعرية التى تربو على المائة وعشرون ديونا .. 
- فهو القائل فى المعلم :
حييت فيك كفاحك المبـذولا وعرفت منه بلاءك المجهـولا 
خلى المعلم يا رسول شمائل لك فى الشعوب يد البناء الأولى 
أخلاق أجيال الورى قومتها عقلا وروحا بل هوى وميـولا
- وقال فى رسول الله سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام :
أى فضل قد حازة الأنبيـاء لك فيه المكانه العليــاء 
يا نبينا جاوزت الفضل قدرا لم تطاوله أرضه والسماء 
- وقال فى نداء من القدس ..



تحرك صلاح فحطين أخرى تناديك والسابقين افتـدا 
وقد سك بين شباك العــداه أسنوا الشفار لها والمدى
- وعارض الشاعر الكبير / على محمود طه فى قصيدته ( فلسطين ) فقال ...
أخى صار حقا علينا الفــدا وحق الجهاد لقهر العـدى
فقد جاوزوا الحد فى جورهم وفى ظلمهم قد تعدوا العدى 
أتو بالذى فاق حد الخيــال مذابح قتل وجرم إعتــدا 
- وقال مؤيدا لصمود أبناء فلسطين .. 
فقف ورائى أخى يا أبن أمى وكن لى ظهيراً ومد اليـدا 
فإنا على أرضنا صامـدون لنحمى الكنيسة والمسجـدا 
وننتزع القدس مـن معتـد وأرض فلسطين تفدى فدى
- وقال عن فلسطين .. 
فلسطين بالروح ثم الدماء ستفدى ببذل الفدى والنـدى 
نجود كراماً لها بالحيـاة وما فى العروق سرى منجداً
- وقال فى شارون .. 
أشارون يا عجل السامرى خسئت خوراً وخاب الصدى 
وما كان شارون إلا كبـان لقـوم له القبـر والملحـدا 
- وقال مستبشراً بالنصر .. فكانت إنتصارات المقاومة فى لبنان .. 
سنسحقهـم بيـد من فــداء تدمر أطماعهم مقصـدا 
سنمضى إلى النصر مستبسلين ولن نتر الجمر أن يبردا
- وقال فى الأم فى عيدها .. 
رفعنا عن محياها الستــارا وأقبلنـا نقيـم لها الشعــارا 
وقد جلست على كرسى مجد تطل على الورى تهب النهارا 
- وقال محييا للأم فى نشيد هذا مقدمته .. 
حييت يا أمى أزكى تحيــاتى
بكى أنتى يا أمى طابت مسراتى
- وقال فى العشق العذرى ..قال ... 
لا تقل كانت ولا كان الهوى عشق القلب وما كـان غـوى 
قال لى الحب ترنـم وكفـى أن ترى النجم سموا مـا هـو 
آيه الحسن جمـال ساحــر يخلب الروح ويشفى من جوى
- وقال فى الجمــال ..
جمالكى خمر تسكر القلب والنهـى وفى راحتيكى حبوة وتهاتر
جمالكى يشد الروح والعقل والهوى وللعين فيه نشوة وتسامـر
- وتحدث عن العيون .. عندما سافر فى بحر عينين .. فقال .. 
هو السحر فى بحر العيون مسارة وتيارة ضخم العباب وزاخر 
- كتب محبا للخلفاء الراشدين .. كل له ملحمته الشعرية الخاصة به التى تروى قصته مع الإسلام 
أولاً .. فقال فى ملحمه أبو بكر .. 
مالى " ودع عنك لومى " تلك ماء ؟ لى فى أبى بكر الصديق عصماء 
قصيدة فى فـم الأيـام أبعثهــا وباعث الشوق هل تخفيه حوباء؟ 
وقال عن طباعة فى ذات الملحمه.. 
رقيق طبع رضى الخلق شيمته عادى الأ شاجع فوق الوجه إنثاء 
وللـرزانه فـى خلائقـــه لين وليس به للنفس أهـــواء
ثانيا .. وفى ملحمته عن سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب .. 
وسائلى عن أبى حفص يسائلنى من أمه ؟ من أبوه ؟ آله الغرر ؟
الأم حنتمه ... جد مغيرتهــا ومن عدى أبوه فهو مؤتصــر 
وجدة الثامن المدعو مـرة قـد كان النبى اليه المنتمى ذكــروا 
فى عشرة من بطون جمعت أسر فهم عدى ومخزوم لهم حصـروا 
- وقال عن سديد رأيه .. 
وكان من عمر رأى يضئ سنـى كم ذا يؤيده القرآن والسور 
فقد قال فى من غدوا أسرى مقولته أئمه الكفر فاقتلهم فلا عذر 
ثالثا .. وفى ملحمته عن ذى النورين عثمان بن عفان .. 
راوى الزمان نشدت الحق وجدانا أعـر سمعك لى أولية تبيانـا 
لثالث الخلفـاء الراشديـن رنـا وقال إنك " ذو النورين " أردانا
آمنت بالله إيمانــا بقـدرتــه وأنه خلق الأمشـاج إنسانــاً
- وقال عنه .. 







ألم يكن منه تستحى ملائكه كما النبى قد إستحيى لما بانا 
- وقال واصفا عطاؤه فى الإسلام فى توسعه الحرم المكى والنبوى .. 
وحينما رام أرضـاً فى مدينتـه لمسجد قال يا عثمان لو كانـا 
وكان إدرك ما يبغى الرسول له فراح يشرى لأرض بيعاً آنـا 
ووسـع المرجــو توسعـه تحوى المصلين بنياناً وعمرانا 
رابعا .. وكتب ملحمه أسد الله الغالب – على بن أبى طالب .. قائلا فيها حبا لآل لبيت رسول الله ..
أتوق لآل البيت والشوق يعرب وحبى لهم وزد لما أغـرب
هم القيمة العلياء من آل هاشـم فمطلب جد أبـو طالـب أب 
أخص عليا والحسين وزينبــا وفاطمة أم لهـا البيت ينسب 
وما الحسن الأسنى مكانا بركنه بناسيه مثلى إذ لهم أتقـرب 
- وقال فى على رضى الله عنه واصفاً فى ذات الملحمه .. 
على أخو بأس لدى غزاواته ورمز فداء فى البطولة يحسب




رحم الله شاعرنا الكبير
فضيلة الشيخ :عبد المجيد فرغلي 
شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر

[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
من:قصيدة الحجر الغاضب :لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر :عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد -رحمة الله 




الحجر الغاضب
أقوي من النار هذا الثائر الضجر … لا مدفعا ثار:لاصاروخ:بل حجر
في صرخه من أوار النفس فجرها … شعب به ثوره الاحقاد تنفجر
هي النذير لسحق الظلم عن وطن … في قلبه غضبه الأجيال تستعر
تفجر الغضب المكبوت في دمه …. ففي انتفاضة هذا الغاضب الظفر
ألم تر الحجر الغضبان منتفضا …. في كف طفل هو الاعصار يصطفر؟
يسعي الي الموت لايعنيه مصرعه… أو أن تدق ذراع منه تنكسر
لهفي علية:واعجابي بوثبته… يصارع الخصم أو يصمي ويعتصر
كم صاح طفل تحدي النار مقتحما … يرمي الطغاة:ولم يحجم به الصغر؟
نقاتل الموت لا الصاروخ يرهبنا … حتي نري الله أو نفدي وننتصر
نقول للعالم المعصوب أعينه … أتنظرون:أم أستغشي لكم بصر؟
جرائم الغاصب الباغي تطالعكم … من أرضنا وبوقر مسكم خدر
تلك الحقيقه يرويها لكم وطني … مما يعاني:ألم يبلغ بها خبر؟
قضيتي بين عين الكون ماثله … وللفظائع يدمي القلب والنظر
أتنصفون كفاحي :أم أحملكم .. عواقب الصمت شعبي بات ينتحر؟
أتنصرون نضالي ضد مغتصبي … أم أشعل النار في الدنيا ولي عذر؟
ان تنصفوني تقم للسلم قائمه … أم تضرم الحرب لاتبقي ولا تذر
لواحة للشوي تفني جحافلها … أليس كالقصر منها يرتمي الشرر؟
أنبيك يا أمما في ظلمي اتحدت … اني حفي بما أعني ومدكر
في بؤرة الكون أرضي بين أعينكم … وفي بقاء صراعي يكمن الخطر


والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااااااااااانكتفي منها بهذا القدر رحم الله شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر ادعوا له
«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
من ديوان يقظة من رقاد-قصيدة دموع علي باب القدس لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر-عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد

دموع علي باب القدس
عبيرك ياقدس عطر الفنن..أيا زهرة فوق غصن الزمن
أريجك يعبق منه الوجود .. وينهل أسرار تلك الدمن
قصيدة شعر رواها الزمان .. بقافية الدهر خلف الوكن
ورنمها نغمة حلوة .. بها العشق كم لخيال فتن؟
يغني بها بلبل في الهزيع .. فيوقظ في النفس غافي الشجن
بشامخ أسوارك العاليات .. تحاط قلاع الهدي من وهن
ومن قبة الصخرة المغتدي .. لرحلة اسراء حابي المنن
بعبد له قد دعاه الحنين .. الي رحلة العالم المقترن
غداة اليه دعاه الحبيب.. لأرض الخليل فقاد الرسن
بليلة اسرائه للسماء .. ومعراجه فوق أعلي الفنن
بسدرة اشراقه المنتهي .. بمقدمه بالأمان اقترن
وعاد الي مكة في الصباح .. ووحي السماء بسمع يرن
راي عجبا في مجال العلي .. وماضم من سرة والعلن
رأي ادم الخلق في أفقه .. وموسي وعيسي ثوي في بدن
وكلمة ربة في علاه .. وفي النور زج لاعلي فنن
نبي الهدي خاتم المرسلين .. وهادم الهة من وثن
الي مسجد جئت من مسجد .. وجبريل يحدو براقا حرن
فقال له مه رويدا براق .. فأنت حملت نبي الزمن
وأنت له مركب للثري .. بليل سري في عروق الدمن
علي مد أفق جناح له .. سفينته دون كل السفن
وأني تري سفن للفضاء .. لغير النبي لانس وجن؟
وان تك كانت فليست لخير .. كرحلته بل لجلب المحن
عناية رب الوري حوله .. ومن فوقه مابدا أو بطن
تذكرت يا قدس اسراءه .. واذ قاسي شديد الأحن
وحين تحداة قوم له.. أبر له ووقاه الأفن
واذ أنتي لي ياقدس لي قد ذكرت .. همي الدمع من مهجتي والحزن
أبيت السلام يغار عليه .. ويهدم من صرحه المغتبن؟
ويحرم منة ذوو قربه .. ورايات اسلامه تؤتفن؟
ويخرس صوت حمام الهدي .. فيا بئس باغ لحق غبن!
اذا عاد شعب فلسطينه .. لغزته أو أريحا سكن
ففي القدس روح لجسم ثوي .. وهل دون روح يعيش البدن؟
أيا قدس ياموطن الخالدين .. مضي عنك قيصر والغرب جن
وعين ابن ايوب فاضت أسي .. غداة رأي فيك مجدا دفن
وقد كان حرر أرض الخلود .. وريتشارد قلب الأسي قد وهن
وقد ذرف الدمع منه دما .. علي انه لم يجدها وطن
اذا دقت القدس أجراسها .. وصوت الأذان لها قد حضن
وودعها تاركا حزنها .. وعار الهزيمة منه احتجن
……………والقصيدة طويلة نكتفي منها بهذا القدر
[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
لن ننسي بطلة الجزائر
جميله
هذة ذكري جميلة ..بنت بوحريد الأصيله
كيف ننساها وننسي.. وقفة كانت نبيله؟
قد تغني الكون عنها.. منذ أيام قليله
كيف ننسي ان نسينا.. ماقامت بة جميله؟
حينما شنت هجوما ..ضد قوات دخيله
ثم قالت لا أبالي.. ان امت يوما قتيله
لست أرضي عن بلادي.. ان تري يوما ذليله
انها ما عودتني.. ان أري يوما بخيله
بل بروحي افتديها ..تلك أخلاقي النبيله
علمتني أن أضحي.. ثم أعطتني الوسيله
انني مهما ألاقي لست.. أرضي بالرزيله
يا أخي ان كنت مثلي.. لاتلمني في جميله
انها قامت بأسمي ..مانسمية البطوله
سجلت بالتضحيات.. الغر أمثالا جميله
أنزلت بالمعتدين الغر.. أهوالا ثقيله
والقصيدة لها بقيه ................. وردت بديوان الشيخ العملاق الثائر الصادر في عام 1958واعيدت طباعته في 2006
[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
من ديوان محمد الدرة رمز الفدي قصيدة..من ديوان محمد الدرة رمز الفدي قصيدة..هيكل سليمان وهم لاوجود له..لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر رحمه الله تعالي:الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي..وهنا أنقل لكم مقتطفات منها:


أقسمت بالمسجد الأقصي فداه دمي .. وقبه الصخره إجتاز الهيام فمي
أن العدو الذي طال الغرور به .. ويحسب الحلم صعفا من ذوي الكرم
قد مدة الصمت منا أن رأي هدفا .. يروم تنفيذة في ذلك الحرم
مكان إسارء خير خلق الخالق قاطبه .. وبدء معراجه سعيا علي قدم
إلي السماوات من أولي لسابعه ..وسدره المنتهي في سامق القمع
أيبتغي الهدم شارون لقبته ... والبحث في صخره المعراج عن وهم
أظن هيكلا إندست معالمه ..تحت البناء سلسمان بني ولم
الظن منه أتي في غير موقعه.. من فعل شارون أو باراك من قدم
الهيكل إنهد مذ عيسي المسيح أتي .. يقضي علي الشرك حيث الوهم لم يرم 
مذ تيطس الروم هد القدس دمرها .. علي اليهود وهم في هيكل الرمم
تحققت فية من عيسي نبؤته .. خرابه حجرا يرمي سواه رمي
تأكدوا منه أن الهدم غايته.. مما ألم به من حادث عمم
وقد طلوة بقار كبرتوه لظي .. وأحرق القصر بالرومان لم يقم
فرام قائد رومان كمنتقم .. حرقا لهيكلهم وجتاس بالقدم
فإن يكن هدمة صحت روايته .. سفر الملوك رواه من فم الكلم
لك خرابا سيغدو ولا وجود له .. أبعد أبعد هذا دليل بالغ الحكم؟
قد دمرتة يد الرومان ناقمه .. علي يهود وهم جرثومة الامم
فأي معني إدعاء منه باقيه .. يحيرها مدع في وهم محتكم؟
باراك شارون نتنياه زعمهم ... محض إفتراء وقل غير ملتئم


والقصيدة طويلة جدا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر
</I>

[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
الي متي الصمت لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر:عبدالمجيد فرغلي -رحمة الله 





في ديوان أكتوبر رمز العبور جاء علي لسان شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر :عبد المجيد فرغلي رحمة اللة تعالي..في 17-5-1970قصيدة:
الي متي الصمت؟
أخي جاوز الصمت منا المدي .. وقد أوشك الصبر أن ينفذا
فحتي متي الصمت والمعتدي .. يهد الكنيسة والمسجدا
وحتام نصبر والصبر مر؟ .. علي مابة تمادا العدا؟
أليس لدينا قوي عبئت .. لقهر الغزاة وخوض الردي؟
أليست لدينا ضروب السلاح .. لنضرب خصما بغي واعتدي؟
ألسنا علي حق والمعتدي .. علي باطل زعمة فندا؟
ألسنا حفظنا حقوق السلام .. ومن أجلة قد أجبنا الندا؟
ومازالت يا حقنا ضائعا .. يغار علي قدسك المفتدي
فكم من مبادرة قدمت .. لحل وما حققت مقصدا؟
رأينا الخداع بها كامنا .. وكانت لإخضاعنا مصيدا
وظل العدو علي أرضنا .. يقيم الحصون وكم هددا؟
وفي كل يوم لة مطمع .. جديد تجاوز فية المدي 
ففي القدس يبني وفي غزه ..معاقل للبغي كم شيدا؟
وفي سفح جولان مستعمرات .. شيدها للردي مرقدا
يهاجم منها الذي يبتغي .. وينقض بالبغي أني غدا؟
ونحن عن صمتنا لانزال .. وقد أغمد السيف من أغمدا
ألا إنما الصمت ليس السبيل ... الي نيلنا المجد والسؤددا
أخي أيها العربي الأبي .. كفاك وقم لقتال العدا

والقصيده طويله جدا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر وكانت ضمن قصائد الشيخ في ديوان أكتوبر رمز العبور
</I>

[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

قصيدة: صوت من أعماق التاريخ
معارضة شعرية لقصيدة الشاعر الكبير :حافظ إبراهيم .. وقف الخلق 

يقول شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر:عبد المجيد فرغلي- رحمه الله تعالي: 
قل لمن رام في المعالي التحدي ... أنا فوق النجوم شيدت مجدي
أي شئ سبي عقول البرايا .... لم يكن منة في العجائب عندي؟
قد بهرت الوري بكل عجيب .... من تليد غدا بثوب أجد

والقصيدة طويل وجاء بها صيحة استنهاض يقول فيها الشيخ 


ياشبابي ويارجال زماني ... توجوا هامتي برايات مجد
إن تكن فترة تأنيت فيها ... لالتقاط الأنفاس من طول كد
فهي للوثبة البعيد مداها ... حيث بسمت للمفاخر جهدي
هذه نهضتي وما شيدت .... من صروح للمجد فرعاء نجد
أنا مصر الخلود في كل صرح ... قد بناة الجدود في كل عهد
عرف الخلق في الوجود مكاني .... منذ أحكمت للكواكب رصدي
قد غزوت النجوم رغم علاها .... في بروج السماء أرتاد صيدي 


والقصيده طويله جدا وردت في عشر صفحات بديوان اكتوبر رمز العبور للشيخ رحمه الله تعالي

----------


## عمادالدين

*[align=center] 
ومن مسرحيةالعروبة وعودة فلسطين-مسرحية شعرية لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر-عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد

مسرحية العروبة وعودة فلسطين مسرحيه شعرية باللغه العربية الفصحي من اشعار الشاعر – عبدالمجيد فرغلي محمد شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر المتوفي في 3-12-2009……
تصور فيها الشاعر كل البلدان العربية في مشاهد مسرحية والام هي العروبة تخاطب كل بلدانها وفي النهاية انشودة شعرية للجيوش العربية ..وهنا نذكر خطاب العروبة لابنتها فلسطين …ثم نشيد الجيوش العربية….
ففي مشهد للعروبة في لقائها مع شعب فلسطين:

بنتي فلسطين ثابري..وثقي بنصرمن اللة جابر
مهما تحداك البغاه ببطشهم..ففداك يصدر كابرا عن كابر
وأنا العروبة في هواك محبتي ..ومشاعري منذ الزمان الغابر
لكي في شعوبي ماتكن صدورهم..أفلا نهضت بمقتد ومثابر؟
وهنا كان رد فلسطين:
أمي العروبة زاد همي والاسي..وغدوت لم أر للأسي متنفسا
قاسيت من عنت الزمان وظلمة..ولقيت من خصمي العذاب الأبأسا
ركب الصهاينة البغاه رؤؤسهم..وأبوا لشعبي أن يبيت معرسا


وفي:
حديث العروبة لسوريا من مسرحية العروبه وعودة فلسطين-للشاعر :عبد المجيد فرغلي شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر 



المقطع بعنوان: العروبة امام شعب سوريا…………..
العروبة:
ياشعب سوريه في روحك الشمم … ماذا فعلت وأخلاق القمم
وبين ركب أمة زحفت … في قمة الطوق والأحداث مضطرم
وتلك من أرضك الجولان باكيه … وجرحها في فؤادي مسة الورم
شعب سوريا::
أمي العروبة في روحي وفي كبدي … ماتشعرين بة في مهجتي ضرم
لي في البقاع بلبنان ضراغمة .. في روحهم ضد شداد الوري نقم
في العمق تضرب اسرائيل ضربتها .. وحصن قوات شعبي القاع والأكم
لم أنس أن لدي الجولان مزدرفا .. من الموع وفي قلب الأسي ألم
ارجاعها من يدي الباغي تعاودني … أطيافها ويدي فراسة وفم

في خندق النار جندي ليس يأفكهم .. عن قصدهم ما بأسرائيل يحتدم
والمشهد يطول مع شعب سوريا المناضل الصامد ونكتفي منه بهذا القدر 


العروبة مع شعب الامارات العربية المتحده من مسرحية العروبه وعودة فلسطين لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر رحمة الله-عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد..
العروبة:
شعب الامارات المحيطة ..بالخليج من العرب
ماذا فعلت لرفعتي .. حتي أنال بك الأرب؟
شعب الامارات:
أماه وحدت الصفوف .. لركب رايتك انتظم
هذة أبو ظبي دبي .. تلك شارقة تضم
ولها بعجمان القوين .. ورأس الخيمة تعتلم
ضمت تراثها دولة .. للاتحاد لها علم
رفع الاباء مكانها .. وأعز وحدتها الشمم
والمقطع طويل نكتفي منه بهذا القدرونتمني ان تصل بهذه المسرحيه الشعرية كمامله للطبع والنشر للاستفادة منها رحم الله الشيخ الجليل 


موقف للعروبة امام شعب الاردن .. في ذات المسرحيةجاء فية:
العروبة:
شعبي لدي الأردن معذرة .. ان كنت أخرت الذي أجد
في النفس أنت صداك أعرفة .. ولدي ياولداة ما أعد
أردن نهر شريعتي وردت .. يرموك نصر جاءها المدد
من ضفتيك انساب يذكرني .. مجد العروبه حيث يفتقد
ماست ذوائبة علي فنن .. وفتاي فيك البلبل الغرد
أبغي صداك لخوض معركة .. فيها الفوارس للفدي وردوا


شعب الاردن:
أمي العروبه حولك العرب .. قد شدهم وشعوبهم أرب 
الوحدة الكبري بيارقها .. من نهر أردنهم فدي شربوا
هذي جيوشهم قد اتحدت .. حول العداة لبانيهم غرب
وجدوا النضال طريق عزتهم .. وهم ألوف للفدي اقتربوا
باتت عروبتهم توحدهم .. حول الحقيقة تنجلي الكرب



العروبة في لقاء متأمل أمام شعب الكويت...........................
العروبه:
شعب الكويت علي المدي ...قف في مكانك سيدا
مرت خطوبك في الوري.. ورأيت نصرك موعدا


شعب الكويت:
أمي العروبه لم أدع .. جهدا ولم يذهب سدي
قدرا عني غزو العراق .. ومانسيت لة صدي
قد هز أعماقي أساه ... ونال أبنائي الردي
جاري ويسلب عزتي .. وعلي فتاي استأسدا 
ومن البلية أن يكون .. أخي ولم أمدد يدا
داس الأخوة في الثري .... حق الجوار توعدا
والحوار طويل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوجاء فيه ايضا
العروبة: ابني ياشعب الكويت .. ولم تزل أقوي يدا
جند بنيك وقل لهم .. أنتم لأمجادي الفدا
الخوف لايبني الحياه .. وليس يخلدها صدي
شعب يزود عن الثري .. يبقي الحياة مخلدا
بسلاحه وجنوده ... يجد الوجود مؤيدا

شعب الكويت. أمي العروبه طائع .. ماتبتغين ترينه
أنا قد حشدت كتائبي .. بيتي النضال وبينة
ان كف عني غيه .. او سوف يبلغ حينه 

ونكتفي بهذ القدر



لقاء العروبه مع شعب العربيه السعوديه:من ذات المسرحيه

...
العروبة:
شعب السعودية الحامي حمي الحرم ... وخادم الحرمين الباسل الهمم
أرنو اليك ونفسي جد شيقة ... أني أراك وصول الود للرحم
من أجل رفعة قدري بين عالمه ... ماذا فعلت لأجحل العرب والحرم؟

شعب السعودية:
أمي العروبةمني البر والكرم ... ويعلم الله ماقدمت والحرم
أرضي الأمان حجيج البيت يقصدها ... في كل موكب حج قادة قدم
وبين أضلعهم شوق يحرقهم ... الي المتاب وفي أكبادهم ضرم
كأنهم حول بيت اللة أجنحه ... رق الحنين بها واشتفهم نهم
حديثهم شوق تهيام وتلبية ... لبيك لبيك انا للهدي قدم




ا لعروبة أمام شعب لبنان.. من ذات المسرحية..
العروبة:
ياشعب لبنان بي لباك تحنان .. بك الرجاء اذانا جاك وجدان
في أرضك الأمل المنشود موقعه...ان ضم فرسان داعي البذل ميدان
شعبي فلسطين من واديك وثبته ...اذا صخره القدس فيها صال فرسان
تحرير أرضك من أيدي قراصنه ... بدايه الزحف شدت منه أرسان

شعب لبنان
: أمي هواك بات يرعاك ... وظبيه ألبان منها أنساب مرعاك
أنتي الحياه لقلبي والهيام به ... وكم بوقفته بالأمس ناداك
بي النخيل وتفاح الربي ثمر ... والدوح ماس علي أعطاف مغناك

ركب الصهاينة البغاة رؤؤسهم..وأبوا لشعبي أن يبيت معرسا
وفي ختام المسرحية نشيد جماعي للجيوش العربية جاء بة:…………………………….
لبيك ياأم العرب…..لبيك يأم العرب
يوم الخلاص قد اقترب..وهلاك خصمك لي أرب
لبيك ياأم العرب …لبيك ياأخت العرب
جئنا نرد الغاصبا…ونعيد حقا ذاهبا
الثأ أضحي واجبا ..هيا نرد الغاصبا
كل أتي لكي واهبا ..روحا وهب محاربا
جئنا لشعبك نفتدي ..ونرد كيد المعتدي
[/align]*

----------


## عمادالدين

*[align=center] 
من ديوان في رحاب الرضوان .للشاعر:عبدالمجيد فرغلي_رحمة الله شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر 



: هاتف الميلاد

هاتف الميلاد في الكون ذاع ... هز أسماع البقاع

مولد الهادي تجلي ..وهو بسام الشعاع 

دوله الأنوار هلت .. بالهدي والبشر شاع

أشرق المبعوث نورا ... بدره فض القناع

لاح مجتاح الدياجي .. اذ أوت نحو انقشاع

أنصت الكون اشتياقا ... منذ للبشري أذاع

بين أطيار تغنت ... لحنها شاق السماع

أم طه بنت وهب ... أنجبت نورا يطاع

كاملا خلقا وخلقا ... ليس في الحسن ابتداع

طاهرا من كل عيب ... عنه قد حل امتناع

انه المبعوث طهرا ... كيف يغشاه الخداع؟

جل خلق الله فيه ... واهبا خير الطباع

قدوه في كل شئ ... فيه للخلق أتباع

كما تماري الناس فيه ... بين شك واقتناع ؟

ماجري في الكون ماذا ... جد من أمر مشاع؟

والفلا رقت نسيما ... طار منساب الشراع

حاملا أنباء صدق ... فية للزيف اقتلاع

هذه الغبراء مسكا ... ضوعت أفقا وقاع

كائنات الله ماجت ... فرحه حتي السباع

نكست أصنام رجس ... مسها داء الصداع

وخبت نيران فرس ... دب في الروم النزاع

وانحني ايوان كسري ... راكعا بعد انصداع

غلبت روم وفرس ... بعدها ما أعيا الصراع

يالها من معجزات .. ذكرها عم البقاع

ولد البدر المسجي ... بين أكنان التلاع

ردد الكون نشيدا ... كله طاب استماع؟









والقصيدة طويلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا ماورد لايمثل ربع القصيدة نكتفي منها بهذ القدر



وفي ذات الديوان قصيدة:

ياوراد الحوض

ياوارد الحوض تسقي منه ظامينا ... وحاملا علما قدت النبيينا

الخلق دونك يوم الحشر في ظما ... وأنت ري البرايا جئت تروينا

انا بنو أمه أوتيت شرعتها ... وما برحت اماما للمصلينا

ناديت ربك شفعني بامرتهم ... فقال ربك قد أعطيت تمكينا

والقصيده طويله جدا ايضا اذ انه اغلب قصائدة من المعلقات نكتفي منها بهذ القدر 



هذا وقد ناجي ربه شعرا فكانت قصيدته مناجاه وجاء من ضمن ابياتها :

سبحت باسمك ذاتكرا لعلاكا ... في كل شئ في الوجود أراكا

يا مالكا أمر البريا في يد .. وزمامه في راحتيك ملاكا 

سيرت دفتة بحكمة قادر ... يامن فؤادي بالرجاء دعاكا

في الزهره الفيحاء قد عبقت شذي ... والنسمه الوسني تروم نداكا





ومناجاته كانت طويله مبلله بالدمع وقد كانت تحديدا في 18-7-1997





وحبا وعشقا في رسول الله فكانت لة قصيدة اخري في ذات الديوان ..نبي النور ..واسمها ::

سبحات في عالم النور 

في ذكري مولد الرسول



شع الضياء فعم الكون اسفار ... واهتز من فرحه خصب واقفار

والعطر قد فاح من سهل ومن جبل ...كأن في كل شبر حل عطار

وغرد الطير جذلانا علي شجر ... كأنما كل غصن فيه قيثار

وأشرق الكون بساما لامنه .. وحولها خفقت بالبشر أسحار

تكشف الغيب عن أنوار طلعته ... وأخبرت عن نبي النور أسفار

وراوحت بيت عبد الله ألويه ...قد ماج من طرب من تحتها الدار 



والقصيده طويله جدا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر 
[/align]*

----------


## عمادالدين

*[align=center] 
ظمئت الي نور النبي-أشعار:عبد المجيد فرغلي -شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر 



ظمئت الي نور النبي محمد ... ونجوي حبيب منه قلبي قد هدي
وقد هزني وحي الهيام بهديه ... فقلت أيا قيثارة الشعر غردي
حمام الحمي غرد نشيد تولهي ... بذكري حبيب الروح في كل مولد
أهيم بذكري ساكن البيت والصفا ... وزمزم ذات المنهل المتجدد
أريد بها طهرا وأن أروي الصدي .. فأني صدي الروح والقلب واليد
صدي الظما الروحي من شدة الجوي .. وهمس الهوي القلبي من متوحد
خلعت ثيابا ضقت ذرعا بلبسها .. ورمت لو أني في التقي كان مشهدي
لبست رداء الطهر ثم إزاره .. وطفت حيال البيت أبغي تزودي
ومالي أري نفسي تحوم مع الهوي .. وأتركها تهوي لقاع وملحد
فقلت لها يانفس صومي .. عن الخنا .. بغير الذي يلهيك عن حب أحمد
فقالت لي إستهدف طريق سعادتي ... ببعدك عن نجوي رباب ومهدد
فقد أوشك العمر إنتفاض معينه ..بلذاته والشيل حل بمفردي
وقلت مجالي مدح طة وحبه ... إذا مايراع الشعر هرول في يدي
نبي البرايا يوم مولدك إلتقي .. بموضعه مني بروح وأفؤد
إذا ما أتت ذكراك في أي موضع .. أقول لنفسي جددي العهد تسعدي
ففي مولد الهادي وذكري اصطفائه.. منادع وجد في نشيد مجدد
أجول بأفكاري وساري خواطري .. بما عن في قلبي وما راح يغتدي
مواكب ذكري النور يمضي حثيثا .. الي غاية كبري جليد مقصد

والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااااااااا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر 
[/align]*

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center]«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
في رياض الحب-للشاعر-عبد المجيد فرغلي-شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر رحمه الله 




في رياض الحب
بقلبي قد زرعت رياض حب .. جني ثمراتها مكنون قلبي
وعرف عبيرها حس رقيق .. تسلل في الجوانح أو بجنبي
ضممت علية أحشائي حنانا .. وحبا لم تشبه هنات عيب
ألم يكن في جوانحة مقيما .. سواء في بعاد أو بقرب؟
فأنت ملازمي قلبا وروحا .. بروض الحب في روح وحب
ومن يعشق حبيبا يصطفيه .. يعيش برياض أشواق وحب

والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافي 7صفحات 


ومن ديوانه-- مسافر في بحر عينين --

قصيدة......أصدقيني العهد.......ومن ابياتها:
أصدقيني العهداني شاعر...احفظ الود هواة ساعر
في فؤادي سرةروح له ... فاذا باح فهمس طائر
أنت صيرت حياتي جنه ... زهرها غض وروض عاطر
نشقت روحي بة بهيامها .... عذب الكرم وطاب العاصر
أنا من اول ماقلبي رنا ... مسه العشق وطيف عابر
أول النظره قرت في الحشا ... كيف أنساة وقلبي شاعر؟
أصدقيني القول هل أكننته ... في الحشا مثلي وطيفي ثاغر


ومن ذات الديوان قصيدة ....أبسمي..........ومن ابياتها:
أبسمي عن لؤلؤ أو نرجس .. من رحيق الحب صبي أكؤسي
أنا ظمأالي كأس الشذا .. من رضاب الثغر حلو المغرس
انة ثغر نضير فاتن .. شادن السخر بعذب المنبس
مثل غزلان المها في وجرة.. من ثري أرض هواها مؤنس 
قال لي وحي الهوي في خاطري ..جنة المأوي سعت من كنس
ضحك الغيث بأسنان المني ...وهمي ينساب من مستلمسي 


وفي ذات القصيدة قصيدة عنوانها: لي غادة هيفاء...من ابياتها..
لي غادة هيفاء أعشقها .. من حسن ريا لذ معشقها
كأنها الروض في نضارتها .. تفتح الزهر طاب معبقها
في طرفها حور ولفتتها ... تسبي العيون غداة ترمقها
وشعرها انسابت جدائله...ت**وا المعاقد أو تطوقها


وفي ذات اليوان قصيدة أخري... بعنوان: أحلامي بين عينيها.....
أسافر بين عينيها أووب ... وعيناها هما كون عجيب
وبينهما يذوب القلب سحرا ... وفتنة سحرها هي لي تذيب 
ببحرها أري الدنيا جميعا .. فأحبب بالذي فعلت طروب
طروب حيرت في الحسن عقلي ... فأني بي ستذهب أو تتوب؟
متيمها أنا والقلب صب ... بنجواها اذا انسال الغروب


ومن قصيدة: مسافر في بحر عينين............من ذات الديوان:
تنحي الهوي واستلهم الحب شاعر.. وكم في عيون الغيدهامت مشاعر؟
سبتني بعينيها غزاله واحه .. قد اختلطت فيها المها والجاذر
نظرت لاحداهن اذ طفقت تري..بعيني منها للجمال مناظر
فقلت لها ياطيبه البان هل دري .. جمالك اني في هواة مسافر؟





ومن ديوانه عاشقة القمر 


قصيدة:...........عليل في هواكي................................
لغير هواكي ما ألتمست سبيلا .. ولا اشتاقت الي أحد ميولا
هي النفس التي عشقتك روحا .. وما نسيتك أو رامت بديلا
فحبك سامق فيها فروعا .. بأعماق السماء ثوت حلولا
أصابر يا ابن من يهواك روحا ..شقيقا ما وجدت لة مثيلا
أحبك حب أيامي البواقي .. من الدنيا كثيرا أو قليلا
ولو وهبت الي رجل حبيب .. وهبتكها لنفسك مستميلا
ولكن ربما كانت قصارا .. فلاتجديك أو تروي عليلا
عليل من هواك ولست أشفي .. من المرض الذي أبلي الوصولا
وصالك لي شفاء من عضال .. وقربك ماوجدت له سبيلا
والقصيدة طويلي جداااااااا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر............................................. ..............


وفي قصيدة: حبيبي ينام .......................من ذات الديوان
حبيبي الذي مدلي راحتيه .. أمد الجفا أم حناني عليه؟
وهبت له القلب دارا لسكني .. ونفسي تتوق الي راحتيه
لة في فؤادي مكان الوداد .. ينام به أو يفئ الية
وبيتي حواء لة أو وعاء .. يقيه الاساءة من باغضيه
حبيبي له الطباع سمات .. تميزت عن كثير لديه
والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااااا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر 

وفي ذات الديوان ايضا قصيدة: فاح العبير.......................
وجة السماح منك قد نطقا .. ياشمس نورك بدد الغسقا
شع الصباح علي ملاء .. والزهر معتبقا بنا اعتنقا
فاح العبير بروض نضرتها .. وحبا الوجود العطر والألقا
وعلي وجهكي براءة وجهك ابتسمت .. بنت السماء وأذهبت رهقا
قد شمت فيك طهارة ونقا ء.. كنقاء الرمال حسبته الشفقا

ونكتفي بهذا القدر من تلك القصيدة.......................

وجاء بقصيدة : أنت مني الخيال...............................
من كئوس السلاف خمرا سقيت .. وكفاني من دنها ماسقيت
عذبة الروح في حديث وصمت .. روح خلي ومن عضالي شفيت
كان لي صاحب تتيمت فيه .. صمته في بلاغه لي تقيت
ألهمتني حدائق الزهر منه .. من طلا حبة ومنه صموت
خفة الروح قد سقتني شرابا .. لست انسي شرابة ماحييت 

وفي قصيدة اخري من ذات الديوان:وردة الحب الصافي............... جاء في بعض ابياتها مايلي:
ياوردة ذا الحب الصافي .. أفديكي بروحي وشغافي
في عطرك بلسم أرواح .. ونسيم هيام شفاف
في روضك فاح علي غصن .. عطر قدسي قطاف 
الممسكة الوردة ورد .. من حور النيل الألأف
أهواكي هياما عذريا .. أحسوة بقلبي **لاف
رائعة يا وردة حسن .. بيد أمسكت وأطراف
والقصيده طويله جدا نكتفي منها بهاذا القدر......................................

ومن قصيدة : سارقة الالم نذكر بيتين......
سرقت في خفة مني الألم .. دون ماأدري بشئ قد ألم
في ثوان أرجعت لي صحتي .. والأذيعني تواري وانصرم

ومن قصيدة :: حنين................. نذكر بيتين..............
برغم البعد أشواقي اليه.. وقلبي خافق حدبا عليه
أردد في الهوي أسمك من حنين ..وأوتاري ترنم جانبيه




حب بين احضان الشجر
ومن أبياتها:
بثت الريح للشجر .. قصة الحب في حذر
ولد الحب يافعا .. بين عطفيه وازدهر
رفرف الشوق حوله .. منذ أن كان في الصغر
هزت الريح عطفه .. في حفيف قد انتشر
رنمت نغمة الهوي .. وهي تستعرض الّّذكر
نايها الدوح راقصا .. يمزح الجد بالسمر
كم تناجت غصونه.. من سنابقه القمر
راودت كوكب العلا .. عن حكاياه في السهر
بثت الريح ماروي .. طائر الشوق اذ عبر 
رددت رجع لحنة .. عند اشراقة السحر
منذ ان كان أدم .. والي أخر العصر 
والربا الخضر تزدهي .. في حلي الوشي والزهر
والقصيده طويله نكتفي منها بهذا القدر 




أماة تلك هديتي
اليوم يوم مسرة وهناء .. في يوم عيد ساطع الأضواء 
عيد تبسمت الرياض ..فيه بعطر زهورها الفيحاء
من كل روض أشرقت أزهاره..ف**ت حلة نضرة وبهاء
مأجمل الأزهار حين بدت لنا ..في يوم عيد جزيلة النعماء
الأم في الدنيا أساس وجودنا..أفلا نزف لها نشيد ثناء؟
إنا نكرم أمنا في عيدها ..ولها نقدم رمز كل وفاء

والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وقال في قصيدة اخري..تحت مسمي
في عيد الأم 
رفعنا عن محياها الستارا..وأقبلنا نقيم لها الشعارا
وقد جلست علي كرسي مجد..تطل علي الوري تهب النهارا
محيا ضاحكا قد فاض بشرا.. وحسنا زادها فينا وقارا
وقد شرعت لها الأبصار ترنو .. وتعقد حول طلعتها إطار
فمن هي ياتري؟تقنا إليها..وأوشكنا نذوب لها إنتظارا
أشمس تبدت من خلف ستر ؟..أم الأم التي إرتدت الخمارا؟
ألا هي أمنا ومن أبهجتنا ..بمقدم عيدها والكون نارا
وقد غزت السعادة كل قلب ..به حلت ونورت الديارا

والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر
«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» [/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

وقال الشاعر :عبد المجيد فرغلي -شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر قصيدته -وطن العروبه دار- تمجيدا للبطولات العربيه فى ذكرى المجاهد الليبى/ عمر المختار .. وذلك فى ذكراه فى عام 2007 وهذه مقتطفات من القصيده :
وطن العروبه للبطوله دار.. لبى نداء فدائها المختار


قد قال لى زمن اقتحام جهاده.. من اجل ليبية بى الإصرار

رام الطلاينة البغاة ديارنا .. سلبا لهم: وكذاك الأستعمار

بل هددت بالغزو من كانت لهم .. وطنا عليها لا يحق قرار

قد قيل للرجل المريض بعرفهم .. دعها لنا ... أو ان يحل دمار

وإذا به شعبى يواجه غاصباً .. يحتل أرضا دونها الأوطار

وقف الزعيم على ذرى جبل له .. وأنا لها ... الحامى ويمحى العار

وبنفسه ثقة وأسد نضاله .. من حوله ومن الخيول مهار

وغدا المناضل والذين غدوا لها .. أنصار زحف ما جفته نوار

فى أرض برقة باسلون فوارس .. أبطال ليبية هم الثوار

والقمة الخضراء من جبل الفدى .. هى ذا العرين أسوده الأسوار

قال الجهاد سبيل تحرير الثرى .. من غاصبيه جنوده الأحرار


وبدا الجهاد لدحر غاز غاصب .. والمعتدون بهم تشب النار


عشرون عاما من نضال مجاهد .. هى للأباه .. وللبغاة دمار

من علم الثوار باس نضالهم .. إلا الذى شهدت له الأمصار

عرفوه بالشيخ المقاوم خصمه .. هو ذا الشهيد وإنه المختار

يمضى على فرس وسيف فى يد .. والبندقية حشو فيها القار

والقار نار فجرت تفنى العدا .. والمفتدون لها لظى وشرار

قد قالها البطل الشهيد وصحبه .. فى خوض حرب باسهم صبار

ثاروا على الباغى عدو بلادهم .. وعلى الأباة الثائرين الغار

من أرض برقة استعد لقهرهم .. عمر الشهيد وإنه المختار

أبطال ليبية فوارس زحفهم.. ضد الغزاة .. وللغزاة شنار

والمفتدون ترابهم وتراثهم .. بدم الفداء .. وللفداء قطار

والركبون قطارهم جند الفدا .. واخوهم المختار منه شعار

فكر المناضل عزمه وسلاحه .. قهر الغزاة .. بهم يحيق بوارد

من علم الثوار باس صمودهم .. الإ المعارك ثم والإصرار

بدمائهم صانو الحمى وتراثهم .. او يحرز النصر المبين مغار

وطـن الشهيــد مجـال نيــل خلــوده .. والغاصبــون لهـم ردى وخســـار 

أقسمت بالبلد الأمين وأسده ... جند الشهيد وهم له الأنصار

لم يركبوا " تنكا " ولا " طيارة .. لكن علوا فرسا عليه يغار

فى كل معركة أعد فوارسا .. وثبت بهم خيل وهم ابرار

للنصر لاسترداد أرض بالفدى .. ولمثل هذا يشهر البتار


أرض يحررها ذووها بالدما .. ما بالبكاء تحرر الأقطار


نصر المجاهد بالشجاعة والنهى .. وثبا معا حيث النزال يدار





أو لم يك البطل الشهيد منارهم .. حيث الدجنة للفداء ستار؟


والقصيده طويله جدا في 14اربعه عشرصفحه ..حصل عنها الشاعر علي الجائزة الاولي في صالون الدكتور الحضيري الأدبي عام2007

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
في الام قال..الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي رحمه الله تعالي
شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر


قصيدتية في عيد الأم 
أماة تلك هديتي 
اليوم يوم مسرة وهناء .. في يوم عيد ساطع الأضواء 
عيد تبسمت الرياض ..فية بعطر زهورها الفيحاء
من كل روض أشرقت أزهارة..فكست حلة نضرة وبهاء
مأجمل الأزهار حين بدت لنا ..في يوم عيد جزيلة النعماء
الأم في الدنيا أساس وجودنا..أفلا نزف لها نشيد ثناء؟
إنا نكرم أمنا في عيدها ..ولها نقدم رمز كل وفاء

والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وقال في قصيدة اخري..تحت مسمي
في عيد الأم 
رفعنا عن محياها الستارا..وأقبلنا نقيم لها الشعارا
وقد جلست علي كرسي مجد..تطل علي الوري تهب النهارا
محيا ضاحكا قد فاض بشرا.. وحسنا زادها فينا وقارا
وقد شرعت لها الأبصار ترنو .. وتعقد حول طلعتها إطار
فمن هي ياتري؟تقنا إليها..وأوشكنا نذوب لها إنتظارا
أشمس تبدت من خلف ستر ؟..أم الأم التي إرتدت الخمارا؟
ألا هي أمنا ومن أبهجتنا ..بمقدم عيدها والكون نارا
وقد غزت السعادة كل قلب ..بة حلت ونورت الديارا

والقصيدة طويلة جدااااااااااااا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر
[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
هيكل سليمان وهم لاوجود له..لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر رحمه الله تعالي:الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي..وهنا أنقل لكم مقتطفات منها:


أقسمت بالمسجد الأقصي فداه دمي .. وقبه الصخره إجتاز الهيام فمي
أن العدو الذي طال الغرور به .. ويحسب الحلم صعفا من ذوي الكرم
قد مدة الصمت منا أن رأي هدفا .. يروم تنفيذة في ذلك الحرم
مكان إسارء خير خلق الخالق قاطبه .. وبدء معراجه سعيا علي قدم
إلي السماوات من أولي لسابعه ..وسدره المنتهي في سامق القمع
أيبتغي الهدم شارون لقبته ... والبحث في صخره المعراج عن وهم
أظن هيكلا إندست معالمه ..تحت البناء سلسمان بني ولم
الظن منه أتي في غير موقعه.. من فعل شارون أو باراك من قدم
الهيكل إنهد مذ عيسي المسيح أتي .. يقضي علي الشرك حيث الوهم لم يرم 
مذ تيطس الروم هد القدس دمرها .. علي اليهود وهم في هيكل الرمم
تحققت فية من عيسي نبؤته .. خرابه حجرا يرمي سواه رمي
تأكدوا منه أن الهدم غايته.. مما ألم به من حادث عمم
وقد طلوة بقار كبرتوه لظي .. وأحرق القصر بالرومان لم يقم
فرام قائد رومان كمنتقم .. حرقا لهيكلهم وجتاس بالقدم
فإن يكن هدمة صحت روايته .. سفر الملوك رواه من فم الكلم
لك خرابا سيغدو ولا وجود له .. أبعد أبعد هذا دليل بالغ الحكم؟
قد دمرتة يد الرومان ناقمه .. علي يهود وهم جرثومة الامم
فأي معني إدعاء منه باقيه .. يحيرها مدع في وهم محتكم؟
باراك شارون نتنياه زعمهم ... محض إفتراء وقل غير ملتئم


والقصيدة طويلة جدا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر
[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
من قصيدة نداءمن القدس في ديوان أكتوبر رمز العبور -لشيخ شعراء صعيد مصر عبدالمجيد فرغلي
الشيخ الجليل عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر احب القدس وعشق الاقصي وبينه وبين تراب فلسطين غرام الهب مشاعره فكانت ملحمتة نداء من القدس كملحمة شعرية من 80مقطع في حوالي 2580بيت شعري وكانت ايضا مسرحيتة الشعرية العروبة وعودة فلسطين وهنا ننشر اجزاء من قصيدتة نداء من القدس التي وردت في ديوانه الشعري أكتوبر رمز العبور.........
نداء من القدس

غفا الليل فليبرز من الخدر طالع..ومن وكرة فليغد غاو وضالع
وفي غفلة من هجعة الخلق في الكري..تنمر وحش الغاب واجتال ضالع
وما الغاب الا مرتع الذئب جائلا..ليقنص حملان الحمي أو يخادع
فيا وطنا عنه استنامت حماته ..لك الله فيما خصمك الفظ صانع
لك اللةفي هذا الذي قد لقيته ..من الهول أذراعيك في الليل خانع
ويا أمة أوطانها قد تمزقت .. وأمسي بها الحقد الشقاق يشايع
رأي ليثها قد نام في خدر أمه .. فعاث بها غاو وغدور وطامع
فأني له أن يمسك الأمر في يد .. وقد دهمته في الظلام الفظائع؟
رأي قصرة المنهار تحت ركامه.. وفاني حطام دمرتة المدافع
ومن حولة صرعي وجرحي جنوده .. ومن تحتهم تلك الديار البلاقع
وجند غزاة يقطعون سبيله .. وتنزو علي الاعراض منهم نوازع 
وكل له في هجعة الليل اربه .. تحركة للفتك والغاب هاجع
تنمر فية حامل الناب والمدي .. بها شحذت أيد بها السم ناقع
عجيب لها ي أمتي في وثوبها .. علي وطن فيه القلوب فواجع
أحاطت بة قوات غدر أثيمه .. بها المسجد الأقصي دهتة المواجع
وما فية من حام سوي العزل في الوغي .. يروعهم في مهجة الليل خادع
أتي يحمل الموت الزؤام بالة .. مصوبة الانياب منها الأضالع
وفي جفونها النيران والبغض والأسي ..لمن داهمته بالمنون تواقع
بجند من الشذاذ من كل ملة .. لصوصية منها أثيم وجاشع
مواقعهم فيها تحدد جرمهم .. فمن ذا الذي عن قدسه لا يدافع؟
دعاني الأسي واستدمع العين حسرة .. وشدت الي قلبي النيوب النوازع
خطوب وأهوال وأسري و أدمع..وقتلي وصرعي جندلتهم مصارع
فمن لي من هذا الدماروماجري.. لأهلي وبيتي والقلوب صوادع؟
ومن يدفع الخصم العتل بقوة .. ويردع مسعاه وبالغاب جازع؟
نفوس عراها البؤس والهم والضني.. وأفزعها من هوله مايضاجع
أيحمي بيوتا أو يصون مساجدا .. نئوم عن الجلي خنوع وهالع؟
أم الممسك الكرسي فيه تشبثا .. ينام علي هون وبالصمت قانع؟
ولاة شعوب مزقتهم ضغائن ..وما ضمهم في ساحة الحرب جامع
وقد شغلتهم أنفس عن شعوبهم .. وبات مع الشحناء حقد يصارع


والقصيدة من المعلقات وطويلة جدا نكتفي منها بهذا القدر
[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك اخي 
شكرا للطرح
وستبقى فلسطين في عيوننا

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
حديث الباحث
عبد الكريم عياد
ماجستير عن
(فن المعارضات الشعريه عند :عبد المجيد فرغلي ..دراسه تحليليه فنيه) 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وعلي سائر رسل الله وعلي الهم ومن صحبهم وازرهم 

ثم اما بعد 

دعاني الي كتابه هذه السطور القليله الوفاء لشخصه وذكراة فهو أهل الوفاء والمرؤة والسخاء والاخلاص. 

ولقد عرفت الاستاذ الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي ..منذ خمس سنوات حين كنت ابحث بين الشعراء لانتقي موضوعا أو شاعرا يكون الحديث حوله او حول فن من فنونه الشعريه..أطروحتي لنيل درجه الماجستير من كلية اللغة العربية ..جامعه الازهر باسيوط. 

فدلني الشاعر :تامر المطيعي ..علي شاعرنا وحين زرته برفقه صديقي وزميل الدراسه الشيخ:حماده عبد الصبور ..وكان مثلي يبحث عن موضوع ليكتب عنه رسالة الماجستير ايضا. 

استقبلنا شاعرنا بكل ود وحفاوة وشعرت ونحن بصحبته اني اعرفه منذ امد بعيد فقد كان بشوشا مقبلا علينا بابتسامته الصافيه ..فرايت فيه روح الشاعر ..وحنان الاب العطوف علي ابنائه..فكم كنت احبه واعشق جلسته لما اجد فيه من دماثه الخلق وجمال المنطق وفصاحه الالقاء وحسن الصحبه ..لقد كان الاستاذ الشاعر يساعدنا بكل ما أوتي من جهد .. فقد فتح لنا قلبه وبيته ومنحنا شرف الكتابه عن شعره ..فهو بحق شيخ شعراء العربيه وحامل لواء القصيدة العموديه الفصحي في ادبنا المعاصر ..واذا اردت أن اتحدث عن شاعريته ..وجدتني تنتابني الحيرة فعن اي فن من فنون شعره أتحدث واكتب وهو الذي يضرب بسهمه في كل فن ..وأصاب كبد الشعر ..فهو حين يكتب عن الوطن والوطنيه تجده مصريا حتي النخاع ..وحين يتحدث عن اتحاد مصر وسوريا في الوحده يقول: 

هكذا يا صاح قد نلنا منانا .. فاتحدنا بعد أن كنا عدانا 

والتقينا في سماء المجد روحا ..يا أخي حين امتزجنا في هوانا 

وانطلقنا في سموات المعالي ... نمتطي الامال والدنيا ترانا 

ثم مازلنا الي الافاق نسعي ... لم نخر عزما ولم تضعف قوانا 

بل ركبنا الريح تحدونا الاماني ... ما ضللنا القصد او زلت خطانا 

وهكذا في كافه الاغراض الشعريه . 

أما عن موضوع رسالتي عن المعارضه لديه ..وهو.. 

(فن المعارضات الشعريه عند :عبد المجيد فرغلي ..دراسه تحليليه فنيه) 

فقد وجدت شاعرنا لايقل في قامته الشعريه عن عظماء عصرنا أمثال (البارودي ..أحمد شوقي .. اسماعيل صبري ) وغيرهم ممن تناولوا هذا الغرض بالكتابه والنظم فيه ..فقد وجدته عارض كبار الشعراء في العصور الادبيه المختلفه القديم والحديث منهم ( أمرئ القيس ..المتنبي.. أبو تمام ..والامام البوصيري ..وابن الرومي ..وأحمد شوقي ..ومحمود حسن اسماعيل ..ونزار قباني ..ومحمد أبو دومه ..وسعاد الصباح..والدكتور:محمدحامد الحضيري ..وغيرهم كثير ) 

مما يدلنا علي اصاله شاعريته وغزارة نظمه 

واكتفي في مجال التمثيل بان اذكر نموذجا من معارضاته للامام البوصيري ..صاحب (البردة) في مدح رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم .. والتي استهلها ..بقوله : 

أمن تذكر جيران بذي سلم .... مزجت دمعا جري من مقلة بدم 

حيث عارضها شاعرنا الشيخ:عبد المجيد فرغلي ..بقصيدته (دموع تائب ) 

وجاء فيها : 

أرقت عيني في منهل منسجم .. اذ رمت باب كريم واسع الكرم 

فاضت خزائن عفو منه غامرة ... بفيض جود عميم غامر الديم 

اتيت اسعي اليه والفؤاد هوي ... كم بات يخفق بين البان والعلم 

وصار يصعد من واد الي جبل ... مابين وحش الفلا والاسد في الأجم 

وظل بين وهاد النفس يحفظه .. وبين شم رجاء عالي الأكم 

فتجده في هذه القصيده ومثيلاتها يعبر عن روح المسلم ووجدانه وتتجلي لديك معاني الانسانيه حين يحدثك عن مواقف انسانيه اثرت في حياته .. والحق اقول لقد كان استاذنا شاعرا بمعني الكلمه ..أشهد بانه امتلك عناصر الابداع فتفنن فيها فكان في فنه مبدعا وفي نظمه سابقا متفردا فهو الشاعر الذي لايشق له غبار صاحب الدواوين الكثيرة التي بلغت فيما اعلم أكثر من مائه ديوان ..وأنا علي يقين أني مهما قلت فلن اوفيه حقه .زفجزاة الله خير الجزاء ..ورحمه رحمة واسعه ..واسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا.. 

الباحث 

عبد الكريم عياد محمد علي 

كليه اللغه العربيه 

جامعه الأزهر باسيوط


[/align]

----------


## عمادالدين

حديث الباحثه
مرفت عبد الواحد
حاصله علي رسالة الماجستير
عن الشعر الوجداني ..عند الشاعر عبد المجيد فرغلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عالم الشعر عالم كبير متسع .. وكل من ضرب فيه بسهم نستطيع ان نقول عليه انه موهوب..وهذه الموهبه تتفاوت بدورها من شخص لاخر ..فالمبدع الحقيقي هو الذي يسعي دائما لاثراء موهبته بالاطلاع المستمر علي ادبنا الماضي والحاضر..والاتصال بالثقافات الاخري حتي يستطيع ان يخرج لنا فنا حقيقيا معبرا عن ذاته ووجدانه ..ومعايشته لما حوله من الاحداث سواء كانت اجتماعيه او سياسيه أو غير ذلك.. 

فيبقدر صدق الشاعر في تجربته يستطيع ان يؤثر في المتلقي ..ويجعله يعيش معه في هذه التجربه..ويشاركه في أحاسيسه ولذاته والامه ..ومن هؤلاء الشعراء من يبتسم لهم الحظ فتذيع شهرتهم في الافاق..ويستطيعون تحقيق ماتصبوا اليه أنفسهم من امال. 

ومنهم علي رغم موهبته يظل يدور في دائرة مغلقه مظلمه بعيدة عن الاضواء..لاتصل اصواتهم الي ما يأملون 

..ومن هؤلاء الشعراء الذين تسنح لهم الفرصه لذيوع شهرتهم الا من القليل ..الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد النخيلي ..عميد نادي ادب صدفا محافظه اسيوط بجمهوريه مصر العربيه.. 

ذلك الشاعر الذي نسا في احضان الريف المصري في قريه النخيله التابعه لمركز ابوتيج محافظه اسيوط 

..تلك القريه كغيرها من قري الريف المصري ..تتميز بالجمال الخلاب والطبيعه الساحرة التي تؤثر الالباب 

وترهف الحس..مما يكون له كبير الاثر في تكوين شخصيه الشاعر..وهالني نتاجه الشعري الضخم ..عندما قمت باول زيارة الي بيته ..حيث أنني كنت ادرس جانبا من شعره في رسالتي لنيل درجه الماجستير تحت عنوان: 

الاتجاه الوجداني في شعر 

عبد المجيد فرغلي 

واثناء البحث قمت بالاطلاع علي هذا البحر الضخم من ذلك النتاج الشعري الذي يتميز بالغزارة والقوة ..فقد لاحظت في شعره انفعاله بالقضايا العربيه ومناصرته لكفاح الشعب العربي ..وبخاصه فلسطين والعراق .. 

وتايده المعنوي للانتفاضه الفلسطينيه ..والرثاء للبطولات العربيه ..والاشاده بالتضحيات التي يبذلها الشعب العربي في سبيل التحرر والاستقلال من المستعمر الدخيل ..يقول في قصيدة له: 

مع من تنوح بعبرة يانوح نوحوا علي من في المعامع قرحوا 

اسفا عليهم اذ رماهم ظالم برصاصه فغدا يكب ويطرح 

ان الفدائين خير عصابة قد خرجت وخميسها متسلح 

ورجال شرطتنا البواسل اثبتوا أن البطولة في ابن مصر الارجح 

ولقد نوع الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي ..في كتاباته الشعريه بين الشعر الغنائي والشعر المسرحي وشعر الملاحم والمعارضات والمطارحات الشعريه مع كبار الشعراء. 

أما الشعر الغنائي:فقد كتب في معظم الاغراض الشعريه من مدح ورثاء وغزل وتهاني وغيرها ..كقوله: 

لا ياحبيبه روحي كيف أنساكي وانتي يامهجتي في القلب سكناكي 

وكيف اغدو بأيام لنا سلفت جحود حب حباني فضل يمناك 

وكيف انكر عيشا تحت روضته نشقت عطر الرضا من زهر رياك 

وكيف اطعن قلبا بات يذكرني بخنجر الغدر حشاني وحاشاك 

وعن شعر المعارضات: فان الشاعر عارض عددا من الشعراء في بعض القصائد مثال: 

امرؤ القيس .. والمتنبي ..وابن الرومي .. ومحمود حسن اسماعيل .. ونزار قباني ..وسعاد الصباح..والدكتور محمد ابو دومه ..وغيرهم ..ولد ديوان عارض فيه ابا نواس واسماة : 

مطارحات شعريه 

بين التراث والمعاصرة 

بيني وبين أبي نواس شاعر العصر العباسي الاول 

أما عن الشعر المسرحي: 

فقد الف اكثر من مسرحيه شعريه سياسيه ..واجتماعيه ..وفرعونيه ..مثل: 

رابعه العدويه .. 

التي بلغت مايقارب الف واربعمائه بيتا شعريا وهي تقص حكايه رابعه العدويه وحياتها منذ ولادتها وحتي وفاتها . 

مسرحيه ادم وحواءفي الجنه: 

ومسرحيه مصر الفرعونيه 

ومسرحيه بين النفس والضمير 

ومسرحيه العروبه وعودة فلسطين 

فيقول في مسرحية ابطالها خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع: 

خوفو: 

يامن تري شممي أنظر الي هرمي 

قد لاح كالعلم أو شامخ القمم 

خفرع: 

وأنا الفتي خفرع ............. انظر الي هرمي 

للدهر لم يخضع بل زاد في الشمم 

منقرع: 

وكذا انا هرمي هذا وبنياني 

انظر مدي هممي وبديع اتقان 

الثلاثه يرددون: 

هذه أهرامنا شامخات كالجبال 

وهي من اثارنا باقيات لاتزال 

واما عن شعر الملاحم: 

فشعر الملاحم قليل في الشعر العربي ..ولقد الف الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي 

أكثر من ملحمه ..منها علي سبيل المثال: 

1-ملحمه الخليل ابراهيم ..في أربعه عشر جزءا 

منذ بدء الخليقه وحتي تالرساله المحمديه مرورا بالرسالات السماويه 

وقد بلغ عدد ابياتها أربعه وستون الفل بيت شعري. 

2-ملحمه السيرة الهلاليه باللغه العربيه الفصحي شعرا ..في عشرة اجزاء 

وقد بلغ عدد ابياتها 36000سته وثلاثون الف بيت شعري . 

3-كما الف ملحمه نداء من القدس بلغ عدد ابياتها 2580الفين وخمسمائه وثمانون بيتا شعريا 

وهي من شعر المعارضات ايضا . 

وللشاعر عدد من الدواوين المطبوعه مثل: 

يقظه من رقاد1955...العملاق الثائر1959... ديوان اشواق ...وعودة الي الله..ومسافر في بحر عينين..ولد عدد كبير من الدوواين المخطوطه تمثل تراثا شعريا ضخما . 

وقد فارق الحياة تاركا لنا تراثا شعريا ضخما يثري المكتبه العربيه ويضع له بصمه علي صفحاتها.. 

رحم الله الشاعر 

عبد المجيد فرغلي 

شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر 

حديث الباحثه
مرفت عبد الواحد
حاصله علي رسالة الماجستير
عن الشعر الوجداني ..عند الشاعر عبد المجيد فرغلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عالم الشعر عالم كبير متسع .. وكل من ضرب فيه بسهم نستطيع ان نقول عليه انه موهوب..وهذه الموهبه تتفاوت بدورها من شخص لاخر ..فالمبدع الحقيقي هو الذي يسعي دائما لاثراء موهبته بالاطلاع المستمر علي ادبنا الماضي والحاضر..والاتصال بالثقافات الاخري حتي يستطيع ان يخرج لنا فنا حقيقيا معبرا عن ذاته ووجدانه ..ومعايشته لما حوله من الاحداث سواء كانت اجتماعيه او سياسيه أو غير ذلك.. 

فيبقدر صدق الشاعر في تجربته يستطيع ان يؤثر في المتلقي ..ويجعله يعيش معه في هذه التجربه..ويشاركه في أحاسيسه ولذاته والامه ..ومن هؤلاء الشعراء من يبتسم لهم الحظ فتذيع شهرتهم في الافاق..ويستطيعون تحقيق ماتصبوا اليه أنفسهم من امال. 

ومنهم علي رغم موهبته يظل يدور في دائرة مغلقه مظلمه بعيدة عن الاضواء..لاتصل اصواتهم الي ما يأملون 

..ومن هؤلاء الشعراء الذين تسنح لهم الفرصه لذيوع شهرتهم الا من القليل ..الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي محمد النخيلي ..عميد نادي ادب صدفا محافظه اسيوط بجمهوريه مصر العربيه.. 

ذلك الشاعر الذي نسا في احضان الريف المصري في قريه النخيله التابعه لمركز ابوتيج محافظه اسيوط 

..تلك القريه كغيرها من قري الريف المصري ..تتميز بالجمال الخلاب والطبيعه الساحرة التي تؤثر الالباب 

وترهف الحس..مما يكون له كبير الاثر في تكوين شخصيه الشاعر..وهالني نتاجه الشعري الضخم ..عندما قمت باول زيارة الي بيته ..حيث أنني كنت ادرس جانبا من شعره في رسالتي لنيل درجه الماجستير تحت عنوان: 

الاتجاه الوجداني في شعر 

عبد المجيد فرغلي 

واثناء البحث قمت بالاطلاع علي هذا البحر الضخم من ذلك النتاج الشعري الذي يتميز بالغزارة والقوة ..فقد لاحظت في شعره انفعاله بالقضايا العربيه ومناصرته لكفاح الشعب العربي ..وبخاصه فلسطين والعراق .. 

وتايده المعنوي للانتفاضه الفلسطينيه ..والرثاء للبطولات العربيه ..والاشاده بالتضحيات التي يبذلها الشعب العربي في سبيل التحرر والاستقلال من المستعمر الدخيل ..يقول في قصيدة له: 

مع من تنوح بعبرة يانوح نوحوا علي من في المعامع قرحوا 

اسفا عليهم اذ رماهم ظالم برصاصه فغدا يكب ويطرح 

ان الفدائين خير عصابة قد خرجت وخميسها متسلح 

ورجال شرطتنا البواسل اثبتوا أن البطولة في ابن مصر الارجح 

ولقد نوع الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي ..في كتاباته الشعريه بين الشعر الغنائي والشعر المسرحي وشعر الملاحم والمعارضات والمطارحات الشعريه مع كبار الشعراء. 

أما الشعر الغنائي:فقد كتب في معظم الاغراض الشعريه من مدح ورثاء وغزل وتهاني وغيرها ..كقوله: 

لا ياحبيبه روحي كيف أنساكي وانتي يامهجتي في القلب سكناكي 

وكيف اغدو بأيام لنا سلفت جحود حب حباني فضل يمناك 

وكيف انكر عيشا تحت روضته نشقت عطر الرضا من زهر رياك 

وكيف اطعن قلبا بات يذكرني بخنجر الغدر حشاني وحاشاك 

وعن شعر المعارضات: فان الشاعر عارض عددا من الشعراء في بعض القصائد مثال: 

امرؤ القيس .. والمتنبي ..وابن الرومي .. ومحمود حسن اسماعيل .. ونزار قباني ..وسعاد الصباح..والدكتور محمد ابو دومه ..وغيرهم ..ولد ديوان عارض فيه ابا نواس واسماة : 

مطارحات شعريه 

بين التراث والمعاصرة 

بيني وبين أبي نواس شاعر العصر العباسي الاول 

أما عن الشعر المسرحي: 

فقد الف اكثر من مسرحيه شعريه سياسيه ..واجتماعيه ..وفرعونيه ..مثل: 

رابعه العدويه .. 

التي بلغت مايقارب الف واربعمائه بيتا شعريا وهي تقص حكايه رابعه العدويه وحياتها منذ ولادتها وحتي وفاتها . 

مسرحيه ادم وحواءفي الجنه: 

ومسرحيه مصر الفرعونيه 

ومسرحيه بين النفس والضمير 

ومسرحيه العروبه وعودة فلسطين 

فيقول في مسرحية ابطالها خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع: 

خوفو: 

يامن تري شممي أنظر الي هرمي 

قد لاح كالعلم أو شامخ القمم 

خفرع: 

وأنا الفتي خفرع ............. انظر الي هرمي 

للدهر لم يخضع بل زاد في الشمم 

منقرع: 

وكذا انا هرمي هذا وبنياني 

انظر مدي هممي وبديع اتقان 

الثلاثه يرددون: 

هذه أهرامنا شامخات كالجبال 

وهي من اثارنا باقيات لاتزال 

واما عن شعر الملاحم: 

فشعر الملاحم قليل في الشعر العربي ..ولقد الف الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي 

أكثر من ملحمه ..منها علي سبيل المثال: 

1-ملحمه الخليل ابراهيم ..في أربعه عشر جزءا 

منذ بدء الخليقه وحتي تالرساله المحمديه مرورا بالرسالات السماويه 

وقد بلغ عدد ابياتها أربعه وستون الفل بيت شعري. 

2-ملحمه السيرة الهلاليه باللغه العربيه الفصحي شعرا ..في عشرة اجزاء 

وقد بلغ عدد ابياتها 36000سته وثلاثون الف بيت شعري . 

3-كما الف ملحمه نداء من القدس بلغ عدد ابياتها 2580الفين وخمسمائه وثمانون بيتا شعريا 

وهي من شعر المعارضات ايضا . 

وللشاعر عدد من الدواوين المطبوعه مثل: 

يقظه من رقاد1955...العملاق الثائر1959... ديوان اشواق ...وعودة الي الله..ومسافر في بحر عينين..ولد عدد كبير من الدوواين المخطوطه تمثل تراثا شعريا ضخما . 

وقد فارق الحياة تاركا لنا تراثا شعريا ضخما يثري المكتبه العربيه ويضع له بصمه علي صفحاتها.. 

رحم الله الشاعر 

عبد المجيد فرغلي 

شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر 

الباحثه
مرفت عبد الواحد

----------


## عمادالدين

[align=center] 
حديث مدير بيت ثقافة صدفا
محافظة اسيوط
عن الشاعر 
عبد المجيد فرغلي
رحمه الله تعالي... مشاهدة المزيد
التقيت مع الأستاذ:عبد المجيد فرغلي ..رحمة الله عليه عام1996 وكنت في ذلك الوقت اعمل اخصائي ثقافي ومسؤل عن نادي الادب الذي كان يقوم بالاشراف عليه وكان يطلق عليه منذ ذلك الوقت (شيخ شعراء الصعيد) وكنت أساله عن بعض المفردات الصعبه في قصائده ..فرد علي وهو يبتسم كعادته انني أستخدم هذه المفردات كي اضيف للغة العربيه مفردات كادت ان تندثر ولو انني استخدمت مفردات كل الشعراء يستخدمونها فانني في هذه الحاله لم أضف للغه اي شئ .

وعن كرمه وجودة فكان كريما جوادا فعند دعوته لحضور أي ندوة وتصرف له أي مكافاة فكان يصر علي توزيعها علي صغار الشعراء بنادي ادب صدفا الذي كان مشرفا عليه وكان يقوم بتوجيه الشعراء الصاعدون وتنقيح ماكتبوه من قصائد.

اما عن قصائده فأنني اشك اذا كان احد من شعراء الوطن العربي كتب ماكتبه الشيخ كعبد المجيد فرغلي –كما وكيفا ..يكفي ماكتبه ملحمة( السيرة الهلاليه) التي كتبت باللغة العربية الفصحي وعدد ابياتها 36000سته وثلاثون الف بيت شعري .

وملحمه الخليل ابراهيم التي تقع في اربعه عشر جزءا .

بالاضافة للشعر المسرحي الذي كتبه رحمة الله عليه.

وكان كل همه قضايا الوطن العربي بأكمله ..وخاصة القضيه الفلسطينيه وكان أعظم ماكتبه عنها ..ملحمته (نداء من القدس)في 2580الفين وخمسمائه وثمانون بيتا شعريا ..وهي من شعر المعارضات عارض فيها الشاعر الكبير:علي محمود طه ..في قصيدته فلسطين .

وكتب عن حرب العراق الكثير..وقد سألت عن الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي ..الشاعر :شوقي ابو ناجي . رئيس نادي ادب ابوتيج ..رحمه الله..فرد علي ..الأستاذكعبد المجيد فرغلي (شلال من الشعر)

رحم الله شاعرنا الشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي 

شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر..بل شيخ شعراء الوطن العربي

مدير بيت ثقافه صدفا
أحمد علي


[/align]

----------

